# Happy Towel Day!



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

You all know where you towel is, right? On today of all days, you better know where your towel is! I mean, it's not even a regular towel day--it's Super Towel Day. Today is May 25, 2012, and 5 + 25 + 12 = 42, which we all know is the ultimate answer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm confused...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I liked it better when it was three.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

It's to do with Douglas Adams. But prior to this internet search, I don't remember hearing about it. I've only seen the movie version of _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, & can't remember much except it was good, brilliant, in a very quirky way.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Towel Day??? Do I not know this because I'm a new member? But it sounds good to me!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes 42 is the meaning of Life, the Universe and Everything, but first we must avoid the demolition of the super computer that will tell us what the actual question was. I hope that intergalactic bypass isn't planned to be built anytime soon.

_12 minutes until the end of the world......_


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Probably shouldn't post time-sensitive threads in the Community Forum anymore... :/



Sid James said:


> It's to do with Douglas Adams. But prior to this internet search, I don't remember hearing about it. I've only seen the movie version of _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, & can't remember much except it was good, brilliant, in a very quirky way.


Read the books.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

NEVER, EVER, go intergalactic hitch-hiking without your towel!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Sass that hoopy kopachis...there's a frude who really knows where his towel is!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

The original radio incarnation of this was by far the best - the book, tv series and, to say nothing of the film, were all big disappointments in comparison.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> The original radio incarnation of this was by far the best - the book, tv series and, to say nothing of the film, were all big disappointments in comparison.


Unfortunately, I haven't heard the radio show, else I'd probably agree with you. Do you know somewhere I could get a copy (either CD or download)?  However, I still think the books were excellent, and the movie wasn't anywhere near as bad as it could have been. Actually, having Adams there to supervise things and write the screenplay himself made it one of the best film adaptations of a book I've ever seen.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

You need the radio shows...Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz and Vogon poetry sounds much funnier at helium frequency!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

You need the radio shows...Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz and Vogon poetry sounds much funnier at helium frequency!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Badinerie said:


> You need the radio shows...Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz and Vogon poetry sounds much funnier at helium frequency!


Not too bad if you dont have a babel fish


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I have decided to throw in the towel.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't heard the radio show, else I'd probably agree with you. Do you know somewhere I could get a copy (either CD or download)? ...


Well, they're available on BBC Audiobooks (eg here: 
http://www.bbcshop.com/science-fict...-the-galaxy-primary-phase/invt/9780563477884/
http://www.bbcshop.com/science-fict...he-galaxy-secondary-phase/invt/9780563477891/)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Man, I wish there was a day we commemorated Leo Tolstoy!


----------

